# Favorite Knockout Picture Thread



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Post your favorite knockout picture here. Here's mine:


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Igor is one BAD dude.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

This probably doesn't count but its funny!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

couldnt find good ones...but mark coleman getting knockout out by pete williams, rashad evans knocking out sean salmon......here r some i found though





































and a fav of mine


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

UFCFAN33 said:


> This probably doesn't count but its funny!


Lol, I love that clip.

This one doesn't show the how, but u can see the result, pretty crazy.









Aww, come on Steph...ur kidding me!!


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Lol, I love that clip.
> 
> This one doesn't show the how, but u can see the result, pretty crazy.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a double KO!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Aww, come on Steph...ur kidding me!!


what u talking about i was here first


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

There is no way that just happened, I feel i'm being stalked again...^


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh man good one


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

MLS said:


>


Legendary:thumbsup:


----------



## Dioxippus (Jun 30, 2008)

UFCFAN33 said:


> This probably doesn't count but its funny!


That has to be my favorite. After that happened he was telling them "I don't even let my sister kiss me on the lips." hahahah
Good ol' Heath.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I love Sokoudjou.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

It's gotta be this one....










Pete Williams over Mark Coleman


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, I like how this turned into a favorite knockout *video* thread.

Great vids nonetheless


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Anything that ends in a headkick is my favorite.

I love me some HK's


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Agreed. Mirko's HK knockouts make me feel all special.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh man, everytime I saw Crocop's leg go up, A chill went down my spine.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Agreed. Mirko's HK knockouts make me feel all special.


Pffft, Aerts HK's>CC HK's


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


>


The way Remy's leg snaps into that is just nasty.

How could we have a knockout thread without Aerts killing Leuyer?










Then of course Leuyer had to be dragged back into the ring.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

These are delicious. Woops, now I needa change my pants.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

So many amazing HK's. 

Let's keep em coming.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

For plazz


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS do you have any Andy Hug crescent kick KO gifs?


----------



## sarah_gee (Dec 21, 2008)

D.P. said:


> This one doesn't show the how, but u can see the result, pretty crazy.


This is actually pretty jokesss loll


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I couldn't find a picture, but Feitosa's flying knee knock out of Musashi is quite amazing.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

People really need to check this fight out, it is seriously one of the best fights ever.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x46vh0_andy-hug-vs-mirko-cro-cop_sport


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, all these are amazing


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm gonna go ahead and say this, Andy Hug is the greatest fighter to ever live, I don't care what you say.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like how it looks like he's gonna kick the body and then bam!..right to the head.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say this, Andy Hug is the greatest fighter to ever live, I don't care what you say.


I thought everyone already knew this?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I know there's some sourpuss doubters out there that would love to jump on this. But yeah, I guess it's common knowledge


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say this, Andy Hug is the greatest fighter to ever live, I don't care what you say.


Maybe not the best fighter, but probably the most technical striker ever. I never saw this kick outside of movies.

RIP Andy. OSU!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know how anyone could doubt that he's the best. Just look at how successful he was and what he came from. Hug is the alltime best fighter to ever live, plus he's my favorite.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

:cheeky4:










C'mon, I like Wanderlei but that was a highlight reel KO if I've ever seen one.

Moar:



























lulz


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SurfNinja said:


> :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like all of them...except the Faber one, cuz it's not really a KO, but mainly cuz he's one of my favorite fighters :thumb02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

WTF was Faber trying to do there?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> WTF was Faber trying to do there?


Some kind of "bounce off the cage" type elbow.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> WTF was Faber trying to do there?


He was trying to gain momentum like wrasslers when they bounce of ropes.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Some kind of "bounce off the cage" type elbow.


It looks like it worked out great for him. Pretty soon everyone's going to be doing it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> It looks like it worked out great for him. Pretty soon everyone's going to be doing it.


We're gonna be seeing a lot of Ko's soon.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

MLS said:


>


yeaaaaaaah...the Flying Gentleman :thumb01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

RIP Justin Eilers. The best to ever lose. And wow, does Vera suck ass nowadays.










Guy even looks pretty KO'ing fools.










Takahashi's life is flashing before his eyes.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damone said:


>


Jesus christ his face got smashed in.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Marciano was a bad dude. Jersey Joe was pretty much dead after that punch, too. Great fight.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, it looks more like a painting than a photo. Disgusting! Rocky was the best.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Whats the size of the gloves of this photo? They look smaller than the ones of today? I think boxing and kickboxing would be much cooler with mma gloves.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> It looks like it worked out great for him. Pretty soon everyone's going to be doing it.


I heard them say during the fight that Faber learned that sneaky elbow from Anderson Silva


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

And of course:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

yorT said:


> And of course:


Nice ones :laugh:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Whats the size of the gloves of this photo? They look smaller than the ones of today? I think boxing and kickboxing would be much cooler with mma gloves.


I wouldn't make any difference considering the damage.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I couldn't stop rolling after seeing all the KO stills and videos. Abolutely funny stuff. Great memories as well. I can still remember the dance Zab Judah did after he got KO'd by Kostya Tszyu.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Not my favorite KO but a good one none the less:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

yorT said:


> Not my favorite KO but a good one none the less:


Are you kidding? That's an awesome KO. I love Hunt but I love Manhoef more.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Are you kidding? That's an awesome KO. I love Hunt but I love Manhoef more.


OH it's good, just not my fav


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

damn these are wicked


----------

